# Un amore



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Il maestro Zen Hakuin era decantato dai vicini per la purezza della sua vita.
Accanto a lui abitava una bella ragazza, i cui genitori avevano un negozio di alimentari. Un giorno, come un fulmine a ciel sereno, i genitori scoprirono che era incinta.
La cosa mandò i genitori su tutte le furie. La ragazza non voleva confessare chi fosse l'uomo, ma quando non ne poté più di tutte quelle insistenze, finì col dire che era stato Hakuin.
I genitori furibondi andarono dal maestro.
«Ah sì?» disse lui come tutta risposta.
Quando il bambino nacque, lo portarono da Hakuin. Ormai lui aveva perso la reputazione verso tutta la gente, cosa che ovviamente lo lasciava indifferente, ma si occupò del bambino con grande tenerezza e sollecitudine e profondo amore. Si procurava dai vicini il latte e tutto quello che occorreva al piccolo.
Dopo qualche anno la madre non resistette più. Disse ai genitori la verità: il vero padre del bambino era un giovanotto che lavorava al mercato del pesce.
La madre e il padre della ragazza andarono subito da Hakuin, e umilliati implorarono il suo perdono. Dopo avergli fatto tutte le loro scuse, si ripresero il bambino.
Hakuin non fece obiezioni.
Nel cedere il bambino, tutto quel che disse fu: «Ah sì?».


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

ah sì?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il maestro Zen Hakuin era decantato dai vicini per la purezza della sua vita.
> Accanto a lui abitava una bella ragazza, i cui genitori avevano un negozio di alimentari. Un giorno, come un fulmine a ciel sereno, i genitori scoprirono che era incinta.
> La cosa mandò i genitori su tutte le furie. La ragazza non voleva confessare chi fosse l'uomo, ma quando non ne poté più di tutte quelle insistenze, finì col dire che era stato Hakuin.
> I genitori furibondi andarono dal maestro.
> ...



Se ne potrebbe dedurre che non sapeva come si fanno i bambini 

E che in fin dei conti, non si era molto affezionato al piccolo... hehehe....


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il maestro Zen Hakuin era decantato dai vicini per la purezza della sua vita.
> Accanto a lui abitava una bella ragazza, i cui genitori avevano un negozio di alimentari. Un giorno, come un fulmine a ciel sereno, i genitori scoprirono che era incinta.
> La cosa mandò i genitori su tutte le furie. La ragazza non voleva confessare chi fosse l'uomo, ma quando non ne poté più di tutte quelle insistenze, finì col dire che era stato Hakuin.
> I genitori furibondi andarono dal maestro.
> ...


 
uffa, ma è una storia odiosa.:incazzato:


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah sì?


 :rotfl::up:


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl::up:


 ma è un tizio indifferente e anaffettivo, maestro di che?
che c'è già tanta gente così


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un tizio indifferente e anaffettivo, maestro di che?
> che c'è già tanta gente così


 Si, è pieno di uomini che crescono neonati non propri con amore e dedizione...


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, è pieno di uomini che crescono neonati non propri con amore e dedizione...



Che commento triste e amaro...


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, è pieno di uomini che crescono neonati non propri con amore e dedizione...


ma quale amore accoglie la perdita di quel bambino con indifferenza?
anche solo a chiedersi :cosa proverà?


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

_*"Quando il saggio indica la luna, lo stolto guarda il dito"*_


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> _*"Quando il saggio indica la luna, lo stolto guarda il dito"*_


 ben gentile marì, ops alce:mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ben gentile marì, ops alce:mrgreen:


Difatti mi ero fatto qualche remora sull'uso di questo detto proprio perchè in realtà non vorrei dare dello stolto a nessuno (cosa c'entra Marì?!)

Volevo solo far notare che si sta facendo le pulci ad una storiella creata a scopo educativo, non ad un fatto di cronaca.

Il saggio in questione in questa storiella ha mostrato con il suo comportamento un concetto fondamentale: non importa di chi sia "pertinenza", il bene va fatto a prescindere, deve essere parte di noi, non deve essere merce di scambio di alcun tipo, non può essere demandato ad altri.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> _*"Quando il saggio indica la luna, lo stolto guarda il dito"*_


 ... invece di dirgli, oggi è nuvolo e non si vede una sega... :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti mi ero fatto qualche remora sull'uso di questo detto proprio perchè in realtà non vorrei dare dello stolto a nessuno (*cosa c'entra Marì*?!)
> 
> Volevo solo far notare che si sta facendo le pulci ad una storiella creata a scopo educativo, non ad un fatto di cronaca.
> 
> Il saggio in questione in questa storiella ha mostrato con il suo comportamento un concetto fondamentale: non importa di chi sia "pertinenza", il bene va fatto a prescindere, deve essere parte di noi, non deve essere merce di scambio di alcun tipo, non può essere demandato ad altri.


 per via dell'aforisma , niente di grave


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti mi ero fatto qualche remora sull'uso di questo detto proprio perchè in realtà non vorrei dare dello stolto a nessuno (cosa c'entra Marì?!)
> 
> Volevo solo far notare che si sta facendo le pulci ad una storiella creata a scopo educativo, non ad un fatto di cronaca.
> 
> Il saggio in questione in questa storiella ha mostrato con il suo comportamento un concetto fondamentale:* non importa di chi sia "pertinenza", il bene va fatto a prescindere, deve essere parte di noi, non deve essere merce di scambio di alcun tipo, non può essere demandato ad altri*.


 Mi pareva ovvio, ma tant'è...


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quale amore accoglie la perdita di quel bambino con indifferenza?
> anche solo a chiedersi :cosa proverà?


Non è indifferenza... è amore senza legame. Nessun possesso. La base del buddismo. Non vede il bambino come suo, ma come essere bisognoso di amore.


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è indifferenza... è amore senza legame. Nessun possesso. La base del buddismo. Non vede il bambino come suo, ma come essere bisognoso di amore.


l'avevo capita, ma mi sta antipatica lo stesso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Questa cosa mi fa venire in mente un giorno in cui, durante una lezione di taichi, raccontai una storiella nella quale un grande Maestro spiegava ad un suo allievo per quale motivo in un combattimento bisogna assolutamente evitare la rigidità e la durezza ed invece bisogna ricercare la morbidezza e la flessibilità.
Il Maestro disse: "Cosa vedi nella mia bocca?", e l'allievo: "Non non hai più denti". "E cos'altro vedi?" chiese di nuovo il Maestro. "La lingua". Il maestro allora spiegò: "i denti, duri e rigidi, sono caduti tutti, la lingua, morbida e mutevole, è ancora tranquilla al suo posto.

Un mio allievo rispose ridendo: "Sai che soddisfazione andare avanti a frappè!!!" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Questa cosa mi fa venire in mente un giorno in cui, durante una lezione di taichi, raccontai una storiella nella quale un grande Maestro spiegava ad un suo allievo per quale motivo in un combattimento bisogna assolutamente evitare la rigidità e la durezza e ricercare invece bisogna ricercare la morbidezza e la flessibilità.
> Il Maestro disse: "Cosa vedi nella mia bocca?", e l'allievo: "Non non hai più denti". "E cos'altro vedi?" chiese di nuovo il Maestro. "La lingua". Il maestro allora spiegò: "i denti, duri e rigidi, sono caduti tutti, la lingua, morbida e mutevole, è ancora tranquilla al suo posto.
> 
> Un mio allievo rispose ridendo: "Sai che soddisfazione andare avanti a frappè!!!" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Canne al vento, insomma... ci hanno vinto un Nobel! Mi impiego ma non mi spezzo... :carneval:


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> _*"Quando il saggio indica la luna, lo stolto guarda il dito"*_


se ti riferivi al mio commento beccati questo:calcio:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> se ti riferivi al mio commento beccati questo:calcio:


Schivato


----------



## Mari' (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti mi ero fatto qualche remora sull'uso di questo detto proprio perchè in realtà non vorrei dare dello stolto a nessuno (*cosa c'entra Marì?!*)
> 
> Volevo solo far notare che si sta facendo le pulci ad una storiella creata a scopo educativo, non ad un fatto di cronaca.
> 
> Il saggio in questione in questa storiella ha mostrato con il suo comportamento un concetto fondamentale: non importa di chi sia "pertinenza", il bene va fatto a prescindere, deve essere parte di noi, non deve essere merce di scambio di alcun tipo, non può essere demandato ad altri.



... mi hanno da sempre sul culo  OPSSS sulla bocca  e' ammmore spontaneo  .


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Questa cosa mi fa venire in mente un giorno in cui, durante una lezione di taichi, raccontai una storiella nella quale un grande Maestro spiegava ad un suo allievo per quale motivo in un combattimento bisogna assolutamente evitare la rigidità e la durezza ed invece bisogna ricercare la morbidezza e la flessibilità.
> Il Maestro disse: "Cosa vedi nella mia bocca?", e l'allievo: "Non non hai più denti". "E cos'altro vedi?" chiese di nuovo il Maestro. "La lingua". Il maestro allora spiegò: "i denti, duri e rigidi, sono caduti tutti, la lingua, morbida e mutevole, è ancora tranquilla al suo posto.
> 
> Un mio allievo rispose ridendo: "Sai che soddisfazione andare avanti a frappè!!!" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che stronso

tuo  allievo?!!
 :mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Schivato


no, sullo stinco ti ho preso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che stronso
> 
> tuo allievo?!!
> :mrgreen:


Non era stronzo, solo che ci ha messo un momentino di più a capire che era una metafora.
Mio allievo, si, oggi tra i più bravi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, sullo stinco ti ho preso.


Spiacente, hai preso la gamba della sedia :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mi hanno da sempre sul culo  OPSSS sulla bocca  e' ammmore spontaneo  .


 è una semplice burla


----------



## Abigail (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è indifferenza... è amore senza legame. Nessun possesso. La base del buddismo. Non vede il bambino come suo, ma come essere bisognoso di amore.


a me pare bellissima.
L'amore senza legame mi sembra il più puro e vero.
Bhò:singleeye:


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Spiacente, hai preso la gamba della sedia :carneval:


 
odioso:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a me pare bellissima.
> L'amore senza legame mi sembra il più puro e vero.
> Bhò:singleeye:


grazie al cavolo...

ma stamane vi siete fatti?


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

comunque qui il possesso non c'entra: se tengo con amore un bimbo quando lo portano via, *non per la mia sofferenza,* ma  mi preoccupo di quel che sente lui e di cosa va a succedergli


----------



## Abigail (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> grazie al cavolo...
> 
> ma stamane vi siete fatti?


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque qui il possesso non c'entra: se tengo con amore un bimbo quando lo portano via, *non per la mia sofferenza,* ma mi preoccupo di quel che sente lui e di cosa va a succedergli


 
l'unica che ragiona.

ti meriti un bacio.


----------



## Abigail (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque qui il possesso non c'entra: se tengo con amore un bimbo quando lo portano via, *non per la mia sofferenza,* ma  mi preoccupo di quel che sente lui e di cosa va a succedergli


ho capito


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


 
non farci caso. vado a cazzi miei stamani.


----------



## ranatan (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è indifferenza... è amore senza legame. Nessun possesso. La base del buddismo. Non vede il bambino come suo, ma come essere bisognoso di amore.


Il concetto in sè è bello e saggio...ma secondo me non "umano".
Credo che qualunque persona che allevi con amore e dedizione (nel caso per esempio in questione) un bambino, se ne affezionerà e crederà di dargli il meglio. Lotterà pertanto per non farselo portare via e non solo per una questione di possesso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a me pare bellissima.
> *L'amore senza legame mi sembra il più puro e vero.*
> Bhò:singleeye:


il vero Amore è proprio quello che prescinde dal sé, che è disposto a sacrificare ogni cosa in favore non di un desiderio, di un gusto personale, di una speranza, di una legge, di un'opinione, di un simbolo, ma solo del bene più puro e semplice.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque qui il possesso non c'entra: se tengo con amore un bimbo quando lo portano via, *non per la mia sofferenza,* ma mi preoccupo di quel che sente lui e di cosa va a succedergli


L'imperturbabilità finale mostrata, non è inaffettività... non lo avrebbe amato ed accudito, se lo fosse stata. 
E dopo, che ti preoccupi? Cosa cambia? Ha fatto quello che era in suo potere fare, ha amato il bimbo.


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> l'avevo capita, ma mi sta antipatica lo stesso.


Idem.
:up:..siamo per il lieto fine


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque qui il possesso non c'entra: se tengo con amore un bimbo quando lo portano via, *non per la mia sofferenza,* ma mi preoccupo di quel che sente lui e di cosa va a succedergli


 
ILBAMBINOE'UNAMETAFORAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a me pare bellissima.
> L'amore senza legame mi sembra il più puro e vero.
> Bhò:singleeye:


 Anche a me... difficile da provare, ma concordo.


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ILBAMBINOE'UNAMETAFORAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


non puoi usare una metafora di questo tipo:mrgreen:
e non gridare che mi spettini


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Idem.
> :up:..siamo per il lieto fine


 E' un lieto fine. Il bimbo torna dalla mamma pentita, ed il maestro resta con la sua pace dopo averlo aiutato.


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'imperturbabilità finale mostrata, non è inaffettività... non lo avrebbe amato ed accudito, se lo fosse stata.
> E dopo, che ti preoccupi? Cosa cambia? Ha fatto quello che era in suo potere fare, ha amato il bimbo.


ma il bimbo non soffre a non vederlo più? :diffi::diffi:


----------



## Abigail (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' un lieto fine. Il bimbo torna dalla mamma pentita, ed il maestro resta con la sua pace dopo averlo aiutato.


tutto bene quel che finisce bene:mrgreen:
io l'avevo capita subito eh?:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (18 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ma il bimbo non soffre a non vederlo più? :diffi::diffi:


abbattetelaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:carneval:


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi usare una metafora di questo tipo:mrgreen:
> *e non gridare che mi spettini*


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi usare una metafora di questo tipo:mrgreen:


 
Uffa! Voglio la faccina che fa Harakiri !!!!!!




:carneval::mexican::carneval:


----------



## ranatan (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' un lieto fine. Il bimbo torna dalla mamma pentita, ed il maestro resta con la sua pace dopo averlo aiutato.


Lo capirei se si trattasse di un bene materiale...ma usando come metafora un bambino...la cosa è troppo difficile da capire e condividere.
Non ci può esserci pace se vedi che ti portano via l'essere che più ami al mondo.


----------



## Abigail (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> il vero Amore è proprio quello che prescinde dal sé, che è disposto a sacrificare ogni cosa in favore non di un desiderio, di un gusto personale, di una speranza, di una legge, di un'opinione, di un simbolo, ma solo del bene più puro e semplice.


:up: infatti è rarissimo


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ma il bimbo non soffre a non vederlo più? :diffi::diffi:


Quel vecchio pazzo? Macchè... :carneval: La mamma lo porta a Disneyland


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a me pare bellissima.
> L'amore senza legame mi sembra il più puro e vero.
> Bhò:singleeye:


E va bene...ma lui, il bimbo si sarà affezionato al maestro o no???


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quel vecchio pazzo? Macchè... :carneval: La mamma lo porta a Disneyland


allora è...anaffettivo altro che !!!:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' un lieto fine. Il bimbo torna dalla mamma pentita, ed il maestro resta con la sua pace dopo averlo aiutato.


Un po' come le belle storie attuali, dove si vede il bimbo che da parte di un giudice lungimirante viene tolto da quel brutto istituto di accoglienza per bambini e viene felicemente riaffidato alla sua mamma tossica ed al padre alcolista....... Viva la famiglia!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quel vecchio pazzo? Macchè... :carneval: La mamma lo porta a Disneyland


:carneval:


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> tutto bene quel che finisce bene:mrgreen:
> io l'avevo capita subito eh?:rotfl:





Abigail ha detto:


> abbattetelaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:carneval:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: vedi che non mi vuoi bene? :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (18 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E va bene...ma lui, il bimbo si sarà affezionato al maestro o no???


non c'è la faccina che s'impicca?:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Lo capirei se si trattasse di un bene materiale...ma usando come metafora un bambino...la cosa è troppo difficile da capire e condividere.
> *Non ci può esserci pace se vedi che ti portano via l'essere che più ami al mondo*.


Ma lui non è l'essere che più ama al mondo... ecco dove sta l'incomprensione. E' solo uno dei tanti esseri che ama. Infatti lo aiuta e lo cresce pur non essendo figlio suo. Noi amiamo così solo i nostri figli.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un po' come le belle storie attuali, dove si vede il bimbo che da parte di un giudice lungimirante viene tolto da quel brutto istituto di accoglienza per bambini e viene felicemente riaffidato alla sua mamma tossica ed al padre alcolista....... Viva la famiglia!!!
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Ah la famiglia... :carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma lui non è l'essere che più ama al mondo... ecco dove sta l'incomprensione. E' solo uno dei tanti esseri che ama. Infatti lo aiuta e lo cresce pur non essendo figlio suo. Noi amiamo così solo i nostri figli.


 
Dai, Molti, non capisci che ti stanno prendendo per il culo?! 

........spero!


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> allora è...anaffettivo altro che !!!:carneval::carneval:


 Il bimbo? Senz'altro! A quell'età lo sono tutti... :carneval:


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma lui non è l'essere che più ama al mondo... ecco dove sta l'incomprensione. E' solo uno dei tanti esseri che ama. Infatti lo aiuta e lo cresce pur non essendo figlio suo. *Noi amiamo così solo i nostri figli*.


 oggi  ...(magari fosse solo oggi :mrgreen: ) non capisco...
nel senso che ??? mi si è attorcigliato il neurone :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, Molti, non capisci che ti stanno prendendo per il culo?!
> 
> ........spero!


Ah si? 
 Faccio come il vecchio bavoso, resto imperturbabile :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, Molti, non capisci che ti stanno prendendo per il culo?!
> 
> ........spero!


in realtà non credo perchè è un tipo di amore davvero unico e che prescinde dalla nostra struttura mentale e spirituale.
L'amore vero è quello che lascia andare l'oggetto dell'amore per il suo bene e per la sua libertà anche quando questo ci fa soffrire .
Noi, la nostra società per come è concepita l'idea della famiglia è lontanissima da questo concetto.
Che non è esattamente quello della storia di molti ma un aspetto


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, Molti, non capisci che ti stanno prendendo per il culo?!
> 
> ........spero!


 
ma quando mai...è pura verità...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il bimbo? Senz'altro! A quell'età lo sono tutti... :carneval:


alcuni anche dopo:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> oggi ...(magari fosse solo oggi :mrgreen: ) non capisco...
> nel senso che ??? mi si è attorcigliato il neurone :mrgreen::mrgreen:


... nel senso che il non possesso implica che ami qualunque bambino come fosse tuo, il possesso ti fa amare così solo *tuo* figlio.
Oppure pensi che tanti di noi si prenderebbero cura e crescerebbero con amore un neonato non nostro?


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> alcuni anche dopo:carneval:


 mi sa... :carneval:


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il bimbo? Senz'altro! A quell'età lo sono tutti... :carneval:


perchè dopo, no? :carneval::carneval:dopo un po' caxxi loro...
mamma i soldi...
mamma ti aiuto dopo...
mamma la macchina...
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... nel senso che il non possesso implica che ami qualunque bambino come fosse tuo, il possesso ti fa amare così solo *tuo* figlio.
> Oppure pensi che tanti di noi si prenderebbero cura e crescerebbero con amore un neonato non nostro?


 
Io si...purchè non fosse figlio di una relazione


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> perchè dopo, no? :carneval::carneval:dopo un po' caxxi loro...
> mamma i soldi...
> mamma ti aiuto dopo...
> mamma la macchina...
> :rotfl::rotfl:


vero :carneval:
 e poi...
cara, e la cena?
cara, e la camicia?
cara, e la passera?


----------



## Abigail (18 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io si...purchè non fosse figlio di una relazione


quindi vedi?
metti dei presupposti e condizioni, non è amore puro


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io si...purchè non fosse figlio di una relazione


 Il purchè dice tutto... :condom:


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quindi vedi?
> metti dei presupposti e condizioni, non è amore puro


sono ..sporca :carneval:


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il purchè dice tutto... :condom:


Intenditore :up:


----------



## ranatan (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... nel senso che il non possesso implica che ami qualunque bambino come fosse tuo, il possesso ti fa amare così solo *tuo* figlio.
> Oppure pensi che tanti di noi si prenderebbero cura e crescerebbero con amore un neonato non nostro?


Non ti prendevo per i fondelli.
Come l'hai spiegato adesso è più comprensibile...anche se credo che alla fine se allevi da subito un neonato questo diventa esattamente come fosse tuo...o almeno è quello che ho sempre creduto e sperato.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non ti prendevo per i fondelli.
> Come l'hai spiegato adesso è più comprensibile...anche se credo che alla fine se allevi da subito un neonato questo diventa esattamente come fosse tuo...o almeno è quello che ho sempre creduto.


Non l'ho pensato, era alce il maligno 
Ma si, hai creduto bene... per noi è così, per noi occidentali intendo. Siamo intrisi dell'idea di possesso... in amore, coi figli, le cose, la religione, il lavoro. La nostra società è nata così, fa parte della nostra cultura. E' non è una cosa necessariamente sbagliata... l'oriente ha sempre puntato sull'essere e non sull'avere. E non è una cosa necessariamente giusta.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non l'ho pensato, era alce il maligno
> Ma si, hai creduto bene... per noi è così, per noi occidentali intendo. Siamo intrisi dell'idea di possesso... in amore, coi figli, le cose, la religione, il lavoro. La nostra società è nata così, fa parte della nostra cultura. E' non è una cosa necessariamente sbagliata... l'oriente ha sempre puntato sull'essere e non sull'avere. *E non è una cosa necessariamente giusta*.


?????


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non l'ho pensato, *era alce il maligno*
> Ma si, hai creduto bene... per noi è così, per noi occidentali intendo. Siamo intrisi dell'idea di possesso... in amore, coi figli, le cose, la religione, il lavoro. La nostra società è nata così, fa parte della nostra cultura. E' non è una cosa necessariamente sbagliata... l'oriente ha sempre puntato sull'essere e non sull'avere. E non è una cosa necessariamente giusta.


 
Io non sono maligno, solo che mi sembrava strano che il discorso fosse davvero andato in deriva dalla luna al dito.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ?????


Secondo me dire giusto o sbagliato in queste cose ha poco senso. Oggettivizzare una civiltà, giudicandola su questo per me non ha davvero senso. Il possesso, l'avere, che sono base dell'occidente, ci hanno portato sulla luna, ci fanno comunicare con un pc, ci hanno fatto conoscere un po' di come è fatto questo mondo. E forse... è solo una strada diversa, complementare, all'essere. Sono vie diverse, che portano, si spera... tutte a Roma.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me dire giusto o sbagliato in queste cose ha poco senso. Oggettivizzare una civiltà, giudicandola su questo per me non ha davvero senso. Il possesso, l'avere, che sono base dell'occidente, ci hanno portato sulla luna, ci fanno comunicare con un pc, ci hanno fatto conoscere un po' di come è fatto questo mondo. E forse... è solo una strada diversa, complementare, all'essere. Sono vie diverse, che portano, si spera... tutte a Roma.


Vedo l'avere come un mezzo non un fine. Uno dei  mezzi utili ad ottenere il vero fine, che credo non possa essere che l'"essere".


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vedo l'avere come un mezzo non un fine. Uno dei mezzi utili ad ottenere il vero fine, che credo non possa essere che l'"essere".


Anche l'essere va trasceso, come l'avere... libertà da se stessi. Almeno, così ti raccontano questi vecchi pazzi :carneval:
Quindi per loro, dire che l'essere è un fine non ha senso...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche l'essere va trasceso, come l'avere... libertà da se stessi. Almeno, così ti raccontano questi vecchi pazzi :carneval:
> Quindi per loro, dire che l'essere è un fine non ha senso...


 
Dipende appunto da cosa di intende per "essere".

...... E poi pure 'sti cazz'e vecchi pazzi, mica ce devono avè rraggione in tutto pe fforza!  :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dipende appunto da cosa di intende per "essere".
> 
> ...... E poi pure 'sti cazz'e vecchi pazzi, mica ce devono avè rraggione in tutto pe fforza! :carneval:


Ma infatti mediamente dicono e fanno un sacco di cazzate, imho :carneval:
Quando mai ti accolli un neonato sulle spalle... Finita la pace...:rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti mediamente dicono e fanno un sacco di cazzate, imho :carneval:
> Quando mai ti accolli un neonato sulle spalle... Finita la pace...:rotfl:


Tante volte quando leggo qualcosa di questi argomenti mi sembra di essere un barbone che va a cercare bocconi commestibili nella spazzatura.

Però in alcuni cassettoni si mangia bene e si spende poco :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque qui il possesso non c'entra: se tengo con amore un bimbo quando lo portano via, *non per la mia sofferenza,* ma mi preoccupo di quel che sente lui e di cosa va a succedergli





miciolidia ha detto:


> l'unica che ragiona.
> 
> ti meriti un bacio.


 La sbaciucchio anch'io...


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tante volte quando leggo qualcosa di questi argomenti mi sembra di essere un barbone che va a cercare bocconi commestibili nella spazzatura.
> 
> Però in alcuni cassettoni si mangia bene e si spende poco :carneval:


 Son come le trattorie dei camionisti :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ILBAMBINOE'UNAMETAFORAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 Ciccio ...non è che se uno fa la battta del frappé o contesta la forma della metafora è scemo e non ha capito la metafora...
Sei proprio un uomo... :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciccio ...non è che se uno fa la battta del frappé o contesta la forma della metafora è scemo e non ha capito la metafora...
> Sei proprio un uomo... :mrgreen:


Quoto, ma non posso omaggiarti


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciccio ...non è che se uno fa la battta del frappé o contesta la forma della metafora è scemo e non ha capito la metafora...
> Sei proprio un uomo... :mrgreen:


Cicia, concedimi dall'alto del tuo essere donna un minimo di capacità di capire quando uno fa una battuta da quando invece con convinzone afferma un principio.
E magari leggi tutto, così capisci che pure io scherzavo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me dire giusto o sbagliato in queste cose ha poco senso. Oggettivizzare una civiltà, giudicandola su questo per me non ha davvero senso. Il possesso, l'avere, che sono base dell'occidente, ci hanno portato sulla luna, ci fanno comunicare con un pc, ci hanno fatto conoscere un po' di come è fatto questo mondo. E forse... è solo una strada diversa, complementare, all'essere. Sono vie diverse, che portano, si spera... tutte a Roma.


 Poi lamentati del traffico!!


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi lamentati del traffico!!


Ah Roma... ... e dell'inquinamento, e della disoccupazione, e della povertà... ma tanto è tutta colpa del nano, si sa :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cicia, concedimi dall'alto del tuo essere donna un minimo di capacità di capire quando uno fa una battuta da quando invece con convinzone afferma un principio.
> E magari leggi tutto, così capisci che pure io scherzavo.


 ...io anche... 

Comunque anche per le scimmie il legame è fondamentale pure per la crescita fisica e recidere un legame è sempre grave.
E' la forma della metafora che è sbagliata.
E' meglio Il cerchio di gesso del Caucaso.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...io anche...
> 
> Comunque anche per le scimmie il legame è fondamentale pure per la crescita fisica e recidere un legame è sempre grave.
> E' la forma della metafora che è sbagliata.
> E' meglio Il cerchio di gesso del Caucaso.


No, la pizza de fango del Camerun :carneval:
Dire sbagliata perchè non la capisci o condividi è sbagliato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, la pizza de fango del Camerun :carneval:
> Dire sbagliata perchè non la capisci o condividi è sbagliato


Non conosci Il cerchio di gesso del Caucaso di Brecht? Strehler ci ha ricavato Storia della bambola abbandonata, bellissimo!


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non conosci Il cerchio di gesso del Caucaso di Brecht? Strehler ci ha ricavato Storia della bambola abbandonata, bellissimo!


 No... 
Racconta!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No...
> Racconta!


 Si basa sul racconto de giudizio di Salomone.

http://www.teatroteatro.it/recensioni_dettaglio.aspx?uart=877


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si basa sul racconto de giudizio di Salomone.
> 
> http://www.teatroteatro.it/recensioni_dettaglio.aspx?uart=877


 Interessante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Interessante.


 Ho portato questi alunni a vederlo in seconda...ogni tanto mi dicono "...ma com'era bello!!" ...la qualità la capiscono tutti.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho portato questi alunni a vederlo in seconda...ogni tanto mi dicono "...ma com'era bello!!" ...*la qualità la capiscono tutti*.


Quanto è vero!!! Lo trovo commovente.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> il vero Amore è* proprio quello che prescinde dal sé*, che è *disposto a sacrificare ogni cosa* in favore non di un desiderio, di un gusto personale, di una speranza, di una legge, di un'opinione, di un simbolo, ma solo del bene più puro e semplice.



Mà... per i poeti romantici, sì.

Per dire, senza riferimenti alla storiella. Se "Amo" per tutta la vita uno che non mi vuole, ma mi sacrifico per il suo bene, secondo me non ho dato prova di Amore ma di scarso rispetto per me e di un "feticismo" dannoso. Da psicologo, per intenderci.
Cosa diresti a quella che aspetta da anni che il suo Amore lasci la famiglia? Lei Ama... il fatto che lui sia quello che è, a questo punto, che importa?  

Se l'Amore fosse come dici tu, allora qua nessuno ama, perchè i traditi dovrebbero accettare di buon grado... 

Per me l'amore rende più belli. L'amore avvolge entrambi e da' e chiede ad entrambi. Se non amo me, non posso amare lui e viceversa. Se sono disposta a rinunciare ad ogni cosa, a calpestare quello che sono, allora non sto amando, mi sto gettando via e basta sperando che la considerazione di qualcun altro dia un senso alla mia vita.

A parte questo. Guarda, ne conosco molte di storielle Zen, ma è difficile non farci battute sopra, perchè molto- troppo- lontane dalla nostra mentalità.

Un adulto che cresce un bambino e se ne frega quando glielo portano via, mentre vede che lo portano a vivere da estranei, che non hanno esitato ad abbandonarlo per anni... dai, non stupiamoci se si scherza sù... quella storia non parla solo di amore, am anche di come reagire alle avversità, e alla mancanza di considerazione di chi ti sta vicino.

E' come se tu mi raccontassi la storia "l'albero che cade in mezzo alla foresta fa rumore?" io ti rispondo con la definizione scientifica di rumore, ti calcolo quanto l'aria viene compresa dall'albero, calcolo la frequenza della vibrazione, e stupita ti dico "certo che sì, ovvio!"

E' chiaro poi che la domanda NON E' quella a cui ho risposto... ma far cadere storie del genere senza contesto genera discussioni in cui si tende a parlare di cose diverse.

In particolare, Moltimodi avrebbe potuto accompagnare la storia dicendo -che ne so, scusa Moltimodi, non intendo metterti parole in bocca, faccio solo un esempio- "secondo me questa storia indica che bisogna occuparsi degli altri anche quando non se ne avrebbe l'obbligo"


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma lui non è l'essere che più ama al mondo... ecco dove sta l'incomprensione. E' solo uno dei tanti esseri che ama. Infatti lo aiuta e lo cresce pur non essendo figlio suo. Noi amiamo così solo i nostri figli.



E c'è un motivo ben preciso.
I bimbi hanno bisogno di essere amati così.
Amarli come uno dei tanti non basta. Loro devono avere la certezza granitica di essere amati sopra ogni cosa -non sopra ogni regola, non voglio cominciare un discorso sull'educazione! 
Tentativi di allevarli in modo diverso, in genere perpetrati da regimi totalitari, hanno dato risultati disastrosi.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... nel senso che il non possesso implica che ami qualunque bambino come fosse tuo, il possesso ti fa amare così solo *tuo* figlio.
> Oppure pensi che tanti di noi si prenderebbero cura e crescerebbero con amore un neonato non nostro?


L'adozione è questo.
Ami il bimbo perchè lo cresci tu. 
Prendere la decisione magari è difficile, ma sì, penso che moltissimi, trovandosi per qualche motivo a crescere un bimbo per qualche tempo, poi non tornerebbero più indietro, e lo sentirebbero sangue del loro sangue.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E c'è un motivo ben preciso.
> I bimbi hanno bisogno di essere amati così.
> Amarli come uno dei tanti non basta. Loro devono avere la certezza granitica di essere amati sopra ogni cosa -non sopra ogni regola, non voglio cominciare un discorso sull'educazione!
> Tentativi di allevarli in modo diverso, in genere perpetrati da regimi totalitari, hanno dato risultati disastrosi.


 Infatti lui lo amava. E poi lo ha restituito alla madre, quando questa si è pentita.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> L'adozione è questo.
> Ami il bimbo perchè lo cresci tu.
> Prendere la decisione magari è difficile,* ma sì, penso che moltissimi, trovandosi per qualche motivo a crescere un bimbo per qualche tempo*, *poi non tornerebbero più indietro*, *e lo sentirebbero sangue del loro sangue*.


Lo so. Possesso.


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so. Possesso.


no , amore.
conosco persone che hanno adottato bambini con handicap e li amano con tutta la loro forza: sapendoli più felici lontano da loro non avrebbero dubbi.come non avrei io per mia figlia:
semplicemente amore


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> no , amore.
> conosco persone che hanno adottato bambini con handicap e li amano con tutta la loro forza: sapendoli più felici lontano da loro non avrebbero dubbi.come non avrei io per mia figlia:
> semplicemente amore


Si ok. Con la storia che ho postato c'entra davvero molto. Adozioni, handicap...


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ok. Con la storia che ho postato c'entra davvero molto. Adozioni, handicap...


 c'entrava con il possesso.
ad ogni modo ti chiedo scusa per l'ot


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so. Possesso.



Ne pensi così male del "possesso"?
Pensi che sia meno bello e puro un amore -adulto o bambino- dove senti che la persona è dentro il tuo cuore, tua, tu sei suo?

Io penso che se non senti che possiedi e sei posseduto allora non è davvero amore... e anche in questo caso, non è amore se non metti in conto che ti si spezzerà il cuore quando il tuo amore andrà via, adulto o bambino che sia.

Ovvio che penso di averlo vissuto...
Amavo, e lo guardavo, e mi si agitava il cuore come una barca in una tempesta a saperlo mio, e a pensare che poteva esserlo in quell'istante e non nell'istante successivo... e sempre pensavo "ma ne vale la pena... ne vale la pena di soffrire un giorno per lui..."

Se riesci a essere felice al solo pensiero di lui come se lui fosse presente, anche se lui non tornerà più.... no, al meglio posso dire di non capire. Non mi sembra un amore che ti entra davvero nel profondo.
Anche dei miei amici sento maggiormente la mancanza.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'entrava con il possesso.
> ad ogni modo ti chiedo scusa per l'ot


Nessuna scusa, sono spesso in ot... secondo me riportare a casi particolari una storia in stile parabola evangelica, non ha alcun senso, tutto qui.
E come se mi mettessi a disquisire sul figlio prodigo, elencando tutti gli svariati casi di figli degeneri che hanno divorato i patrimoni dei padri e non sono tornati.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> *Ne pensi così male del "possesso*"?
> Pensi che sia meno bello e puro un amore -adulto o bambino- dove senti che la persona è dentro il tuo cuore, tua, tu sei suo?
> 
> Io penso che se non senti che possiedi e sei posseduto allora non è davvero amore... e anche in questo caso, non è amore se non metti in conto che ti si spezzerà il cuore quando il tuo amore andrà via, adulto o bambino che sia.
> ...


 No, forse non mi hai letto bene nel thread. Nè bene nè male, fa parte del nostro modo di essere. Io sicuramente ne subisco il fascino e la presa come più o meno tutti. Però che male c'è a chiamare le cose col loro nome?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, forse non mi hai letto bene nel thread. Nè bene nè male, fa parte del nostro modo di essere. Io sicuramente ne subisco il fascino e la presa come più o meno tutti. Però che male c'è a chiamare le cose col loro nome?


Allora ti avevo capito male. Scrivendo capita spesso....

In effetti alle volte mi inalbero per l'uso di certe parole. (Non in particolare di "possesso", ma in generale, stavo riflettendo su di me.)

In questo caso, per esempio, usare brutalmente "possesso" mi sembra voglia svilire il sentimento. Anche se non era tua intenzione.


----------



## Mari' (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una semplice burla



:applauso:​


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E c'è un motivo ben preciso.
> I bimbi hanno bisogno di essere amati così.
> Amarli come uno dei tanti non basta. Loro devono avere la certezza granitica di essere amati sopra ogni cosa -non sopra ogni regola, non voglio cominciare un discorso sull'educazione!
> Tentativi di allevarli in modo diverso, in genere perpetrati da regimi totalitari, hanno dato risultati disastrosi.


 
Ti quoto con le lacrime e ti confermo che è così. I bambini vanno stimati, amati...ancora di più quando sono adolescenti. Devono avevrela certezza che sei al loro fianco comunque anche se commettono un errore. Devi essere presente e non invadente...dare regole e far vedere loro che le rispetti.
Solo così crescono sereni e possono affrontare gli altri


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ti quoto con le lacrime e ti confermo che è così. I bambini vanno stimati, amati...ancora di più quando sono adolescenti. Devono avevrela certezza che sei al loro fianco comunque anche se commettono un errore. Devi essere presente e non invadente...dare regole e far vedere loro che le rispetti.
> Solo così crescono sereni e possono affrontare gli altri


----------



## Abigail (18 Agosto 2010)

e' semplicemente un modo diverso di amare dal vostro, dal mio.
E' totale e puro. Non vuol dire che amare con il senso del possesso sia peggiore.
E' diverso è difficile. 
Tutto qua.


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e' semplicemente un modo diverso di amare dal vostro, dal mio.
> E' totale e puro. Non vuol dire che amare con il senso del possesso sia peggiore.
> E' diverso è difficile.
> Tutto qua.


 Infatti. Non ha senso fare classifiche, come non ha senso misurare tutto come se il nostro metro fosse l'unico al mondo.


----------



## Amarax (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti. Non ha senso fare classifiche, come non ha senso misurare tutto come se il nostro metro fosse l'unico al mondo.


 


Non lo è senz'altro. Solo che ognuno di noi, e anche loro, ha difficoltà a calarsi nella realtà altrui.

  battuta:
Gli uomini occidentali per contro, capiscono moooooolto bene gli orientali che hanno più di una moglie :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

niente classifiche, ci mancherebbe.
solo pare più una metafora sul senso della responsabiltà che sull'amore.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

No, non capisco.

Molti ha postato una storiella, una metafora tipicamente di origine orientale, radicata in chissà quanti secoli di storia, ed è da ieri che una manciata di persone ne disserta come se si fosse trattato di un fatto di cronaca!
Cacchio! Se io dico a qualcuno che ha detto qualcosa fuori luogo _"hai pestato una cacca"_ troverei mortalmente assurdo che si cominciasse una discussione sulla puzza di merda, come pulire le scarpe sporche, se la cosa porta fortuna o meno e sulle informazioni in termini dietologici che si possono dedurre dal colore della deiezione!
......e poi, quando qualcuno commenta, si dice: _"ma stavamo scherzando!", _per poi immediatamente riprendere seriamente il processo al malcapitato personaggio della storiella.

No, non capisco.
Non capisco nemmeno quando, parlando di Amore puro, essenziale, privo di connotazioni personali, qualcuno mi porta davanti casi che non hanno a che fare altro che con patologie emotive.

In certi momenti mi sento davvero solo. So di esserlo, sono convinto che ognuno di noi lo è, ma questa impossibilità di comunicazione, questo costante arrabattarsi senza, almeno apparentemente, il reale desiderio di comunicare e di capirsi mi fa sentire così lontano da tutti da quasi farmi stare male.

Lo so, pare che stia esagerando, ed io stesso non manco mai l'occasione per scherzare sui vari argomenti, ma ci sono situazioni che mi risvegliano "dolorini interiori" poco piacevoli.

Magari ho le mie cose, chissà.....


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, non capisco.
> 
> Molti ha postato una storiella, una metafora tipicamente di origine orientale, radicata in chissà quanti secoli di storia, ed è da ieri che una manciata di persone ne disserta come se si fosse trattato di un fatto di cronaca!
> Cacchio! Se io dico a qualcuno che ha detto qualcosa fuori luogo _"hai pestato una cacca"_ troverei mortalmente assurdo che si cominciasse una discussione sulla puzza di merda, come pulire le scarpe sporche, se la cosa porta fortuna o meno e sulle informazioni in termini dietologici che si possono dedurre dal colore della deiezione!
> ...


 mi riconosco una certa coerente ottusità .
sarà l'avvicinarsi inesorabile della menopausa


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, non capisco.
> 
> Molti ha postato una storiella, una metafora tipicamente di origine orientale, radicata in chissà quanti secoli di storia, ed è da ieri che una manciata di persone ne disserta come se si fosse trattato di un fatto di cronaca!
> Cacchio! Se io dico a qualcuno che ha detto qualcosa fuori luogo _"hai pestato una cacca"_ troverei mortalmente assurdo che si cominciasse una discussione sulla puzza di merda, come pulire le scarpe sporche, se la cosa porta fortuna o meno e sulle informazioni in termini dietologici che si possono dedurre dal colore della deiezione!
> ...



Quando parlo con i miei amici, ho le espressioni del viso, del corpo, il tono di voce ad aiutarmi. Ho una conoscenza di anni ed anni a guidarmi a capire quello che intendevano, e viceversa.

Qua un gruppo in maggiornaza di estranei posta qualcosa seguendo il suo pensiero. Chi legge segue il proprio, e risponde ciò che gli viene.

Quello che accade in conseguenza è inevitabile, e non necessariamente negativo. Io, personalmente, ho inizialmente letto una storiella "priva di senso" e infine mi sono trovata a riflettere sul senso di possesso che c'è nell'amore.
La "spazzatura" attorno è inevitabile, e vabbè, pazienza, la leggo, e mi si cancella dal cervello.

Sei solo perchè qua difficilmente troverai più di un paio di persone che si adatteranno abbastanza bene al tuo modo di ragionare -non dico che saranno d'accordo con te, ma che almeno capiranno cosa intendi dire- ma non sei solo perchè a fare gli stessi sforzi che fai tu per capire ed essere capito ci sono tutti.
A me basta, o almeno è qualcosa.

Dai, su con la vita...


----------



## Amarax (19 Agosto 2010)

*alce*



senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quando parlo con i miei amici, ho le espressioni del viso, del corpo, il tono di voce ad aiutarmi. Ho una conoscenza di anni ed anni a guidarmi a capire quello che intendevano, e viceversa.
> 
> Qua un gruppo in maggiornaza di estranei posta qualcosa seguendo il suo pensiero. Chi legge segue il proprio, e risponde ciò che gli viene.
> 
> ...


Pensavo le stesse cose. Aggiungo solo una cosa.Lo stato d'animo di chi legge porta agli OT. Se si è allegri va a finire in scherzo . Ieri c'era un'aria matta e così...svaccamenti vari.


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, non capisco.
> 
> Molti ha postato una storiella, una metafora tipicamente di origine orientale, radicata in chissà quanti secoli di storia, ed è da ieri che una manciata di persone ne disserta come se si fosse trattato di un fatto di cronaca!
> Cacchio! Se io dico a qualcuno che ha detto qualcosa fuori luogo _"hai pestato una cacca"_ troverei mortalmente assurdo che si cominciasse una discussione sulla puzza di merda, come pulire le scarpe sporche, se la cosa porta fortuna o meno e sulle informazioni in termini dietologici che si possono dedurre dal colore della deiezione!
> ...


*Se ami, ama apertamente.*
Venti monaci e una monaca, che si chiamava Eshun, facevano esercizio di meditazione con un maestro Zen.
Nonostante la sua testa rapata e il suo abito dimesso, Eshun era molto carina. Diversi monaci si innamorarono segretamente di lei.
Uno di questi le scrisse una lettera d'amore, insistendo per vederla da sola. Eshun non rispose.
Il giorno dopo il maestro fece lezione ai suoi discepoli, e alla fine della conferenza Eshun si alzò. Rivolgendosi a quello che le aveva scritto, disse:
«Se veramente mi ami tanto, vieni qui e prendimi subito tra le tue braccia».


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi riconosco una certa coerente ottusità .
> *sarà l'avvicinarsi inesorabile della menopausa*


 mettiti subito a correre :carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Pensavo le stesse cose. Aggiungo solo una cosa.Lo stato d'animo di chi legge porta agli OT. Se si è allegri va a finire in scherzo . Ieri c'era un'aria matta e così...svaccamenti vari.


Mai in realtà mi sono posto problemi di svaccamento, e spesso i miei inteventi sono dominati dalla "stupidera" e dalla voglia di cazzeggiare. Nei miei 3d spesso sono stato io ad andare OT quando mi si presentava l'occasione e magari l'argomento non "tirava" a sufficienza, o al contrario reggeva benissimo la presenza di OT.
Il problema nasce quando _seriamente_ e con convinzione ed insistenza si va ad esprimere opinioni su cose che non c'entrano nulla con quanto poteva essere nell'intento di chi ha aperto il 3d e si insiste, pur avvisati, a sparare a destra e a manca di chiarazioni più o meno scandalizzate sulle pretese nequizie insite nella vicenda.
Il mio esempio della cacca pestata credo sia chiaro.

Ma non datemi ascolto, sono meteoropatico, ed in questo periodo il tempo è balordo


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mettiti subito a correre :carneval:


 
A leggerla spesso vien da pensare che sia già stata raggiunta da un pezzo......



(mò mi ammazza.........!)


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Se ami, ama apertamente.*
> Venti monaci e una monaca, che si chiamava Eshun, facevano esercizio di meditazione con un maestro Zen.
> Nonostante la sua testa rapata e il suo abito dimesso, Eshun era molto carina. Diversi monaci si innamorarono segretamente di lei.
> Uno di questi le scrisse una lettera d'amore, insistendo per vederla da sola. Eshun non rispose.
> ...



Questa mi piace!


----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quando parlo con i miei amici, ho le espressioni del viso, del corpo, il tono di voce ad aiutarmi. Ho una conoscenza di anni ed anni a guidarmi a capire quello che intendevano, e viceversa.
> 
> Qua un gruppo in maggiornaza di estranei posta qualcosa seguendo il suo pensiero. Chi legge segue il proprio, e risponde ciò che gli viene.
> 
> ...


condivido .


----------



## Amarax (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Se ami, ama apertamente.*
> Venti monaci e una monaca, che si chiamava Eshun, facevano esercizio di meditazione con un maestro Zen.
> Nonostante la sua testa rapata e il suo abito dimesso, Eshun era molto carina. Diversi monaci si innamorarono segretamente di lei.
> Uno di questi le scrisse una lettera d'amore, insistendo per vederla da sola. Eshun non rispose.
> ...


...un'altra? ma quante ne sai? 
cmq questa è bella :up:
come ci svacchiamo sopra?:carneval:


----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mai in realtà mi sono posto problemi di svaccamento, e spesso i miei inteventi sono dominati dalla "stupidera" e dalla voglia di cazzeggiare. Nei miei 3d spesso sono stato io ad andare OT quando mi si presentava l'occasione e magari l'argomento non "tirava" a sufficienza, o al contrario reggeva benissimo la presenza di OT.
> Il problema nasce quando _seriamente_ e con convinzione ed insistenza si va ad esprimere opinioni su cose che non c'entrano nulla con quanto poteva essere nell'intento di chi ha aperto il 3d e si insiste, pur avvisati, a sparare a destra e a manca di chiarazioni più o meno scandalizzate sulle pretese nequizie insite nella vicenda.
> Il mio esempio della cacca pestata credo sia chiaro.
> 
> Ma non datemi ascolto, sono meteoropatico, ed in questo periodo il tempo è balordo


 

Non sei meteo, hai fatto delle giuste e leggittime osservazioni.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...un'altra? ma quante ne sai?
> cmq questa è bella :up:
> come ci svacchiamo sopra?:carneval:


Doveva dirgli:

" Ma si tromba?" :carneval:

Arghh torno nel loculo


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A leggerla spesso vien da pensare che sia già stata raggiunta da un pezzo......
> 
> 
> 
> (mò mi ammazza.........!)


 rispetto per una povera anziana!:racchia:


----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

*non aspettare che arrivi lei , ci penso io .*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A leggerla spesso vien da pensare che sia già stata raggiunta da un pezzo......
> 
> 
> 
> (mò mi ammazza.........!)


:calcio:


----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Doveva dirgli:
> 
> " Ma si tromba?" :carneval:
> 
> Arghh torno nel loculo


:mrgreen:cojona:mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è indifferenza... è amore senza legame. Nessun possesso. La base del buddismo. Non vede il bambino come suo, ma come essere bisognoso di amore.


Perchè era un uomo Zen, se fosse stata una donna Zen, non avrebbe consegnato il bambino a chi lo aveva rifiutato...non c'è da fidarsi di parenti di tal fatta.
Scherzo...ma mica tanto...


----------



## ranatan (19 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Questa mi piace!


Concordo. Piace anche a me!


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti. Non ha senso fare classifiche, come non ha senso misurare tutto come se il nostro metro fosse l'unico al mondo.


Ecco. Questo è incontestabile.:up:


----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè era un uomo Zen, se fosse stata una donna Zen, non avrebbe consegnato il bambino a chi lo aveva rifiutato...non c'è da fidarsi di parenti di tal fatta.
> Scherzo...ma mica tanto...


 
matematica insegna: se lo ammoli una volta perchè ti sarà cosi impossibile mollarlo una seconda?

Io , zen, non lo ammollerei manco morta. 
non per il mio bene, ma per quello del bimbo.


----------



## Amarax (19 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Doveva dirgli:
> 
> *" Ma si tromba?"* :carneval:
> 
> Arghh torno nel loculo


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
bell'inizio :up:

io aggiungo:
e meno male che sono monaci!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè era un uomo Zen, se fosse stata una donna Zen, non avrebbe consegnato il bambino a chi lo aveva rifiutato...non c'è da fidarsi di parenti di tal fatta.
> Scherzo...ma mica tanto...


Preparati che adesso arriva Alce e ti tira una menata che non finisce più!


----------



## Amarax (19 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Preparati che adesso arriva Alce e ti tira una menata che non finisce più!


 
Sono anche io in trepida attesa


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Preparati che adesso arriva Alce e ti tira una menata che non finisce più!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Povero Alce...

(ovviamente scherzo)


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Preparati che adesso arriva Alce e ti tira una menata che non finisce più!


uno che si arrabbia non è Zen.


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè era un uomo Zen, *se fosse stata una donna Zen, non avrebbe consegnato il bambino a chi lo aveva rifiutato*...*non c'è da fidarsi di parenti di tal fatta.*
> Scherzo...ma mica tanto...


Può essere, chissà...   Però a volte le consuetudini che ci circondano ci condizionano talmente tanto... chissà quante ragazze madri hanno lasciato il loro bambino e poi se ne sono amaramente pentite... comunque l'importante è che sia stato cresciuto con amore.


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> uno che si arrabbia non è Zen.


 ma non credo che alce si consideri un maestro zen  quindi potrà arrabbiarsi quanto vuole :carneval:


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Può essere, chissà...  Però a volte le consuetudini che ci circondano ci condizionano talmente tanto... chissà quante ragazze madri hanno lasciato il loro bambino e poi se ne sono amaramente pentite... comunque l'importante è che sia stato cresciuto con amore.


 
M a qui usciamo dalla metafora ed entriamo nel dramma personale.

La mia osservazione derivava da altro: sto leggendo Caino, ed è divertente notare come Saramago, con ironia lucida e non cattiva, coglie la differente impostazione mentale femminile da quella maschile. Insomma, se non ci fosse stata Eva, Adamo col cavolo che sarebbe sopravissuto alla cacciata dall'Eden!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma non credo che alce si consideri un maestro zen  quindi potrà arrabbiarsi quanto vuole :carneval:


Ma la mia reazione sarà assolutamente Zen.:mexican:


----------



## Amarax (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> uno che si arrabbia non è Zen.


Gia...
è Inc :mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Gia...
> è Inc :mrgreen:


 Ma tu provochi...

Ora mi arriva il puntino rosso dell'ot.
Sta tardando e mi preoccupo.


----------



## ranatan (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma tu provochi...
> 
> Ora mi arriva il puntino rosso dell'ot.
> Sta tardando e mi preoccupo.


A me è arrivato per un altro post...con scritto solo "O.T."


----------



## Amarax (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Ma tu provochi...*
> 
> Ora mi arriva il puntino rosso dell'ot.
> Sta tardando e mi preoccupo.


No . E' che ho voglia di scherzare. 
Ma per gli ot arrivano i puntini rossi?


----------



## ranatan (19 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> No . E' che ho voglia di scherzare.
> Ma per gli ot arrivano i puntini rossi?


Solo se qualcuno decide di darti valutazione negativa perchè sei in OT.


----------



## Amarax (19 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Solo se qualcuno decide di darti valutazione negativa perchè sei in OT.


...ok.
Se non c'è scritto ot allora penso al morbillo :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

devo dire che capisco che certe regole vadano anche rispettate; soprattutto spiace per l'autore del thread (quando è mio non mi disturba proprio).
però m'infastidisce questo essere ligi quando viene da persone che ,invece di partecipare ,stanno appositamente aqquattati nell'ombra per colpire .
non ha senso
lamentati come ha fatto alce argomentando un disagio , ma cliccare nascondendosi è sciocco.


----------



## ranatan (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo dire che capisco che certe regole vadano anche rispettate; soprattutto spiace per l'autore del thread (quando è mio non mi disturba proprio).
> però m'infastidisce questo essere ligi quando viene da persone che ,invece di partecipare ,stanno appositamente aqquattati nell'ombra per colpire .
> non ha senso
> lamentati come ha fatto alce argomentando un disagio , ma cliccare nascondendosi è sciocco.


Concordo su tutto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

Un discepolo disse: "Tutti i Maestri dicono che i tesoro spirituale si scopre attraverso la ricerca solitaria. Quindi, per quale motivo siamo qui tutti insieme?". "Siamo tutti uniti perchè la foresta è sempre più forte dell'albero solitario" rispose il Maestro. "La foresta conserva l'umidità, resiste agli uragani e mantiene il suolo fertile. Ma ciò che rende forte un albero sono le sue radici, e le radici di una pianta non possono aiutare un'altra pianta a crescere. Essere tutti insieme per uno stesso scopo significa permettere a ciascuna persona di crescere alla sua maniera, questo è il cammino per chi desidera avvicinarsi alla Verità."


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> M a qui usciamo dalla metafora ed entriamo nel dramma personale.
> 
> La mia osservazione derivava da altro: sto leggendo Caino, ed è divertente notare come Saramago, con ironia lucida e non cattiva, coglie la differente impostazione mentale femminile da quella maschile. *Insomma, se non ci fosse stata Eva, Adamo col cavolo che sarebbe sopravissuto alla cacciata dall'Eden*!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


 Vero, ma se non ci fosse stata Eva, Adamo sarebbe ancora beatamente nell'Eden :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *devo dire che capisco che certe regole vadano anche rispettate; soprattutto spiace per l'autore del thread* (quando è mio non mi disturba proprio).
> però m'infastidisce questo essere ligi quando viene da persone che ,invece di partecipare ,stanno appositamente aqquattati nell'ombra per colpire .
> non ha senso
> lamentati come ha fatto alce argomentando un disagio , ma cliccare nascondendosi è sciocco.


 Guarda che non mi sono affatto lamentato degli ot... in molti post sono il primo a svaccare, quindi nessun problema!


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, ma se non ci fosse stata Eva, Adamo sarebbe ancora beatamente nell'Eden :carneval:


Già: prima ti distruggono la macchina, poi pretendono riconoscenza perchè ti fanno compagnia tornando a casa a piedi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, ma se non ci fosse stata Eva, Adamo sarebbe ancora beatamente nell'Eden :carneval:


Ad annoiarsi...:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2010)

Certo, nell'Eden ma a farsi le seghe... che culo!:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che non mi sono affatto lamentato degli ot... in molti post sono il primo a svaccare, quindi nessun problema!


 tu non c'entri nulla...parlavo dell'anonimato...mezz'ora di corsa!


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo, nell'Eden ma a farsi le seghe... che culo!:carneval:


E comunque la generazione umana si sarebbe estinta. Il che forse non era un male, a pensarci bene....:mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

Ancora nessun OT...saranno andati a fare la spesa.


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ad annoiarsi...:rotfl:


 Se il Boss gli dava birra e calcio e gli toglieva Eva di mezzo, l'Eden era perfetto :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E comunque la generazione umana si sarebbe estinta. Il che forse non era un male, a pensarci bene....:mrgreen:


Infatti sarebbe stato un gran bene... sarebbe rimasto quel pesante di Adamo, solo nel paradiso per l'eternita'... fino al suicidio ovviamente:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

Vabbè ma fottetevene dei pallini rossi... a me ne è arrivato uno ieri per il vecchissimo post del grande fratello giapponese :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo dire che capisco che certe regole vadano anche rispettate; soprattutto spiace per l'autore del thread (quando è mio non mi disturba proprio).
> però m'infastidisce questo essere ligi quando viene da persone che ,invece di partecipare ,stanno appositamente aqquattati nell'ombra per colpire .
> non ha senso
> lamentati come ha fatto alce argomentando un disagio , ma cliccare nascondendosi è sciocco.



Sono nuova quindi forse non potrei parlare, ma trovo che per come è impostato il forum qualche OT è inevitabile.
Viene poco spontaneo aprire un thread apposta per qualunque pensiero fuori tema capiti -tipo io e ranatan che parliamo di un libro. In genere sono argomenti che si esauriscono alla svelta, altrimenti si apre un post, come nel caso della forma fisica.
 La maggior parte degli utenti immagino sia tollerante.

Ehi, anche questo è OT!


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti sarebbe stato un gran bene... sarebbe rimasto quel pesante di Adamo, solo nel paradiso per l'eternita'... fino al suicidio ovviamente:carneval:


 Forse si sarebbe fatto un cherubino....sai che divertimento...:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Forse si sarebbe fatto un cherubino....sai che divertimento...:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

L'acchiappava per le ali :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non posso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sono nuova quindi forse non potrei parlare, ma trovo che per come è impostato il forum qualche OT è inevitabile.
> Viene poco spontaneo aprire un thread apposta per qualunque pensiero fuori tema capiti -tipo io e ranatan che parliamo di un libro. In genere sono argomenti che si esauriscono alla svelta, altrimenti si apre un post, come nel caso della forma fisica.
> La maggior parte degli utenti immagino sia tollerante.
> 
> Ehi, anche questo è OT!


guarda, io spessissimo sono ot per delle sciocchezze e cose sensa senso..però , e lo dicevo poco tempo fa,
il bello di certe discussioni è proprio l'evoluzione e l'allargamento dei discorsi che non è affatto negativo, anzi


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un discepolo disse: "Tutti i Maestri dicono che i tesoro spirituale si scopre attraverso la ricerca solitaria. Quindi, per quale motivo siamo qui tutti insieme?". "Siamo tutti uniti perchè la foresta è sempre più forte dell'albero solitario" rispose il Maestro. "La foresta conserva l'umidità, resiste agli uragani e mantiene il suolo fertile. Ma ciò che rende forte un albero sono le sue radici, e le radici di una pianta non possono aiutare un'altra pianta a crescere. Essere tutti insieme per uno stesso scopo significa permettere a ciascuna persona di crescere alla sua maniera, questo è il cammino per chi desidera avvicinarsi alla Verità."



Quoto anche questa!! :up:


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un discepolo disse: "Tutti i Maestri dicono che i tesoro spirituale si scopre attraverso la ricerca solitaria. Quindi, per quale motivo siamo qui tutti insieme?". "Siamo tutti uniti perchè la foresta è sempre più forte dell'albero solitario" rispose il Maestro. "La foresta conserva l'umidità, resiste agli uragani e mantiene il suolo fertile. Ma ciò che rende forte un albero sono le sue radici, e le radici di una pianta non possono aiutare un'altra pianta a crescere. Essere tutti insieme per uno stesso scopo significa permettere a ciascuna persona di crescere alla sua maniera, questo è il cammino per chi desidera avvicinarsi alla Verità."


 Eppure gli alberi più antichi e forti del mondo sono quasi sempre solitari.


----------



## Amarax (19 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Sono nuova quindi forse non potrei parlare, ma trovo che per come è impostato il forum qualche OT è inevitabile.
> Viene poco spontaneo aprire un thread apposta per qualunque pensiero fuori tema capiti -tipo io e ranatan che parliamo di un libro. In genere sono argomenti che si esauriscono alla svelta, altrimenti si apre un post, come nel caso della forma fisica.
> La maggior parte degli utenti immagino sia tollerante.
> 
> Ehi, anche questo è OT!


 
:up:
se vuoi ti mischio il morbillo
:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> L'acchiappava per le ali :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non posso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


più che altro i cherubini non hanno molta fantasia...sempre la solita posizione.

Per avere un oò di svago ci voleva Lilith, donna naturalmente...va detto bene, vah...:mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eppure gli alberi più antichi e forti del mondo sono quasi sempre solitari.


Raggiunto grazie agli altri il più alto livello di illuminazione........ li ha accoppati tutti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Raggiunto grazie agli altri il più alto livello di illuminazione........ li ha accoppati tutti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Oppure non piaceva ai taglialegna... :carneval:


----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo dire che capisco che certe regole vadano anche rispettate; soprattutto spiace per l'autore del thread (quando è mio non mi disturba proprio).
> però m'infastidisce questo essere ligi quando viene da persone che ,invece di partecipare ,stanno appositamente aqquattati nell'ombra per colpire .
> non ha senso
> lamentati come ha fatto alce argomentando un disagio , ma cliccare nascondendosi è sciocco.


 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, non capisco.
> 
> Molti ha postato una storiella, una metafora tipicamente di origine orientale, radicata in chissà quanti secoli di storia, ed è da ieri che una manciata di persone ne disserta come se si fosse trattato di un fatto di cronaca!
> Cacchio! Se io dico a qualcuno che ha detto qualcosa fuori luogo _"hai pestato una cacca"_ troverei mortalmente assurdo che si cominciasse una discussione sulla puzza di merda, come pulire le scarpe sporche, se la cosa porta fortuna o meno e sulle informazioni in termini dietologici che si possono dedurre dal colore della deiezione!
> ...


Ma non si può pretendere che gli altri interpretino le cose come noi vorremmo.
Péuò pure esserci qualcuno che della metafora zen non frega una cippa o che ritiene che l'amore senza possesso sia un'utopia o che da una parabola tragga riflessioni d'altro genere, magari più concrete o del tutto divergenti.
Non capisco né lo stupore, né il fastidio.
Del resto non vedo altrettanto fastidio manifestato per chi risponde costantemente in modo autoreferenziale e contraddittorio o che coglie ogni occasione per far partire polemiche.

Per me si parla di amore senza possesso per indicare invece un amore senza reciprocità che è un genere d'amore che, secondo me, neppure un genitore prova, anche se la reciprocità richiesta non è come quella tra pari.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

A me può fregare meno che nulla delle parabole evangeliche, ma non mi metto a fare le pulci sul contenuto calorico di pane e pesci, dieta chiaramente insufficiente per garantire una sana alimentazione............


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me può fregare meno che nulla delle parabole evangeliche, ma non mi metto a fare le pulci sul contenuto calorico di pane e pesci, dieta chiaramente insufficiente per garantire una sana alimentazione............


 Sarebbe interessante, magari... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me può fregare meno che nulla delle parabole evangeliche, ma non mi metto a fare le pulci sul contenuto calorico di pane e pesci, *dieta chiaramente insufficiente per garantire una sana alimentazione*............


beh Gesù moltiplicava anche il vino, non dimenticarlo... anzi, lo trasformava :carneval: E poi dicono che bere acqua fa bene...


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh Gesù moltiplicava anche il vino, non dimenticarlo... *anzi, lo trasformava* :carneval: E poi dicono che bere acqua fa bene...


 

.......bustine di una strana polverina........?


----------



## Nobody (19 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .......bustine di una *strana polverina*........?


 Spirito Santo... o Ki, Forza, campo subquantistico... gli si può dare molti nomi :carneval:


----------

